# Treewalker vs Timbertall



## whtlhntr (Dec 12, 2012)

My wife has started hunting with me this season and has progressed from a chair blind to a loc-on (at 4 feet or so), managed to take a nice doe. She has started using my spare stand (a Summit Viper Classic) and is slowly getting more confident with some height (about 10-12 feet r ight now). She likes the fact that she sits inside the Viper and is fairly comfortable. She hates that the stand weighs 26 lbs or so. She cannot tote it very far, so I am looking to purchase a lightweight climber. I have narrowed it  down to a Treewalker or a Timbertall stand, problem is I don't know anyone with either brand, so have no idea how comfortable she would be. Weight and her feeling safe and comfortable are my primary concerns. The Treewalker looks to me like she would almost be perched on top of the stand and I know she wouldn't care for that if that is how you sit. I want her to be able to carry it for a distance and feel safe with some more height. I'd like to hear from some folks whohave either one of these and get some pro's  and con's. Not locked into either, these just seem to fit the bill, don't want to order one and find out it is flimsy or uncomfortable for her. Glad she has shown interest and don't want to discourage her. We hunt public land so a climber is our best option. Thanks for any help.


----------



## jbird1 (Dec 12, 2012)

If she likes the feel of the Classic, then get her the aluminum version which is 20lbs.


----------



## gadeerwoman (Dec 19, 2012)

Simple solution: new summit viper elite..16 lbs. Adventure Outdoors had them on sale this month I think.
I have a timbertall and have not been happy with it. Not nearly as comfortable or safe feeling to me as my summits. Bit the bullet and got a new SVelite and will be putting all my older model stands on the sale block. No more heavy climbers for me! Love me some summit viper elite!


----------



## TJay (Dec 19, 2012)

I'd say get her a regular ol aluminum viper.  I wouldn't go with the Treewalker.  With the Treewalker you have to do the "step over" with the net seat in the same way you do with the Ol Man.  Not something for a newbie to be doing.


----------



## feathersnantlers (Dec 23, 2012)

I got a Timber Tall and hate it. It's my first cable stand. I hunted out of a Tree Lounge and old style Summit no-cables before this stand. The Timber Tall I have, I put on the bottom of the tree at like a 45 degree angle to have it flat when I get up high and the tree is skinnier. And then when I get up I get nvervous that the foot platform is going to fall or the seat half will fall if I stand up. 

However, it is super light weight.


----------

